# Pioneer Plasma - Remote Code?



## Godber (Apr 15, 2005)

Have just taken delivery of Pioneer Kuro LX508D.
None of the Tivo remote codes I have tried so far seems to work - I have tried the ones suggested by the system and the additional ones on gary s site.
Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

If you've tried all the existing codes, adding 1000 to them and Gary's additional controls then a new/universal remote is your best bet.
The 'Glo' remote has some programable buttons (9th Tee, Tivoheaven.co.uk etc.) or there are universal remotes from Philips Pronto, Harmony etc. which can be made to sing and dance with all your AV components.
I use a (now ancient) Black and White touchscreen Pronto which is set up to control all my gadgets - available from 'bay for about &#163;40 2nd hand...you don't need a colour screen IMHO.


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Godber said:


> Have just taken delivery of Pioneer Kuro LX508D.


Help I feel screen envy and jealousy coming on.....


----------



## Godber (Apr 15, 2005)

AMc
Thanks - Wasn't aware of the add 1000 trick, so will give that a go...
Am very tempted by Glo remote anyway, so could be a convenient justification.

Ian_m
Screen is fantatstic - am only running Tivo at Best and was worried that output would not be adequate, but screen does a better than expected job of tidying everything up. Lucky, as girlfriend regards Tivo as family pet and would be distraught if it went.
1080p Blu ray output is simply amazing.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Your new TV deserves a Glo remote 

Automan.


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Godber said:


> Ian_m
> Screen is fantatstic - am only running Tivo at Best and was worried that output would not be adequate, but screen does a better than expected job of tidying everything up. Lucky, as girlfriend regards Tivo as family pet and would be distraught if it went.
> 1080p Blu ray output is simply amazing.


Hmmmmmmm, interesting this is my current favourite screen choice. I know the LX508 does a very good job in displaying SD sources.

I expect it will be even better with "mode 0" on your TiVo, maybe you should enable it as the difference in picture quality on a good display is quite startling. It was really obvious when I first enabled and with remaining TiVo recordings in "best", they all looked slightly out of focus compared to the newer "mode 0" recordings.

My next screen choice (after LX508) is the latest Panasonic 46PZ85 a 46" plasma with 30,000:1 contrast ratio, though the black is not quite as black as Pioneers offerings, but is only £1,700.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

I have the pioneer 505XDE but can not get the silver remote to control it. however the black remote does work it ok. dont know if the kuro uses the same chipset


----------



## JonMace (Mar 2, 2002)

Just got my 50PZ70, very happy with it and a steal for just over &#163;1K


----------

